# Is Windows Firewall any good?



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Hiya

Just a quick query really. Is the SP2 Firewall any good? I'm a standard user, don't use anything that requires any fancy network gubbins or anything like that.

Would it be okay for what I use? I currently use ZoneAlarm and I think it may be a bit uncessary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

It all depends on what you do and where you are and the websites you visit. If you keep up on malware and viruses you should be ok using windows firewall. The only downside to the windows firewall is all of the security holes they have in it. But to remidy that all you have to do is simply make sure you have all the windows updates. I have personally been using the windows firewall for a while now and havent noticed any issues.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Windows Firewall (not to be confused with pre-SP2 Internet Connection Firewall) is a decent firewall. If you want additional protection, such as application (outbound) monitoring, then ZoneAlarm is good.

Some prefer Comodo Firewall Pro, Kerio Personal Firewall, or ZoneAlarm for free third-party firewalls. They are all good Personal Firewalls which provide the same basic protection - whichever one you choose to use is up to you.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I've used the SP2 firewall and never got infected, however it's risky and it doesn't allow enough features, information and controls to really compare to other software firewalls available.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Comodo firewall is great


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Major problem ( for me ) about Windows firewall is that it prevents anything getting in via your network connection (hacking) .. but should you get infected by any other source (e-mail, infected software, etc) it will not prevent that infection from calling up the big guns (downloading other components) or doing a volley at any sources that it has been programmed to hit .. it's a one way shield. stops the incoming but not the outgoing

I use Zonealarm Free, which seems very good to me with Grisofts AVG 7,5 Free for virus countermeasures .. don't forget to use a Good Antivirus along with a Good Firewall ..


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Also Windows firewall only monitors incoming traffic and not outgoing traffic


----------

